

Kim Jong II on Google+? - leeHS
https://plus.google.com/u/0/106294018210917668329/about

======
rcfox
1) This isn't Reddit. Please don't post silly stuff like this.

2) His name is Kim Jong-il, not Kim Jong the second.

------
leeHS
1\. Don't you find this interesting? 2\. I didn't misspell...it's also written
this way.

